# Steribud



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

Anyone have any experience with a dehorner called Steribud. It is one of those types that does only young animals. Less than one month


----------



## IHCman (Aug 27, 2011)

Dad has a corded electric dehorner similar to that. We haven't used it 20 years or so. We use polled bulls so no more horns. Works well to dehorn them when they're young.

Never heard of the Steribud but looked it up online. The cordless feature would be very handy.


----------



## Waterway64 (Dec 2, 2011)

I had one and it worked okay as long as the horn bud hasn't attached to the skull. I to much prefer a polled bull.


----------

